# Need Help with 824 Year Made



## mryank9 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi everyone, first post here..I found an Ariens 824 on craigslist that I am interested in. The seller had the model # as 924108. Any idea when it was made? He has it listed for $350


----------



## mryank9 (Feb 6, 2014)

OK so i also was able to get the serial # which is 010271..does that help at all?


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

A pix would definitely help....


----------



## mryank9 (Feb 6, 2014)

Here is the image from the listing


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Looks like somewhere between 1995 and 2004 (prob around a 2000) based on this from Scot's research:

The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.

If you call Ariens customer support with the info you have they should be able to give you the exact year.


----------



## mryank9 (Feb 6, 2014)

Great thanks for the help! Does that price seem to be a reasonable deal for that model?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Seems OK - depends on where you live (how much snow you get) and how big his driveway was (amount of use). And then, how big your driveway is - for how long it will last. Does it look like it is in good shape - if so, then he probably was conscientious with oil changes and greasing stuff.


----------

